# Ouch



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

Never get a hernia operation, the cure is worse then the hernia. On day 3 after the operation and this is the first day I can set up for any time without any pain.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Been there done that, got the t-shirt. Lol. It will be better soon!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mark Steinmann said:


> Been there done that, got the t-shirt. Lol. It will be better soon!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Unless you do something stupid......


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Just had one about 8 weeks ago, I know what you are going through !! I had to get up every day, since I am a bachelor and it wasnt fun.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Sportyg-----Hope you feel better soon-- Brings back memories for me too. Over 45 years ago I also had that operation but the bright spot is never again did I have trouble with it. Things will get better soon-----------svb--------------------------------Wow ED that was a rough road Glad your doing good---*


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

I also had hernia surgery a few years back. After waking up in the recovery room(in sheer misery because I'm a big baby) I got up and attempted to walk. Omg the pain was unbearable! I see a gentleman in the room across from mine and ask him which surgery he had. He tells me that he got a same surgery as I did.

Now this guy was already fully dressed and standing there impatiently ready to leave, obviously in zero pain. Still astounds me to this day.

While I'm begging for more pain meds this dude was smiling and walking around like it was just any normal day.

Anyhooo.. rest up. You'll be back at it before you know it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

